# I think I’ve recovered.



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I really have no DP symptoms anymore and I feel back to my old self. No brain fog anymore, no strange thoughts, no hyper awareness. Any existential thoughts I have anymore just feel like curious musings and thought experiments, if not downright silly. I feel stupid for even obsessing over mindless philosophies. Most telling of all is that I find I can't relate to folks on here anymore. I can't think of anything specific I did to recover, I believe my mind simply corrected itself over time. All I could really do was do stuff to help the symptoms. I found tea to be most effective. Eat healthy and go easy on things like sugar and caffeine. I think this disorder is different for everyone and the fact that I had gone 21 years with no whiff of DP before my bad weed trip worked to my advantage. I will say getting rid of it the second time was much harder than the first. And it lasted much longer. If you got this from weed and recovered, don't smoke it again! That's all I can say. You'll end up in a worse hell than the first time around. Good luck to the rest of you, I really do hope you recover, nobody deserves to have this. I may not visit this forum much anymore. Once you've recovered, there's not much point, it's hard to help others anymore because it's hard to remember what the worst of DP was like.

That being said, fuck you DP. You suck. You all will beat this!


----------



## Acienne (Aug 13, 2017)

So happy for you man, this gives me a lot of hope!


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks. Still the worst year of my life, regardless of how the rest of it goes. Feels like I’ve just been high for months and months (though not in a good way) and that it’s finally worn off. A 7 month long bad trip, if you will.


----------



## Acienne (Aug 13, 2017)

That's exactly how I feel. Like I was just suddenly high and stayed that way. I guess we just gotta look at it positively like it's been an awful year but least it means we're going to appreciate the good years so much more.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Yay! So happy for you! I hope you have a great dpdr-free life ahead of you. Good luck friend!


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep, sounds like you repersonalized. Good luck out there.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

Congratz!! I'm so happy for you. I know you'll be gone, but don't forget us. I feel like we're really a community here.

I hope you have an amazing life.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Congratulations dude!! Im so happy you've finally made it! How long had you had it? 7 months total? What was the 'timeline' if you don't mind me asking? Like, what symptoms did you have at what month?


6-7 months, can't remember exactly when I relapsed. My symptoms gradually got better. Not sure my symptoms changed too much, just got less intense over time. I was at a memory ward today and the DP came back a little bit unfortunately, but only slightly.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Despite the setback I had at the memory unit a week ago I have felt the best I have since March.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> Despite the setback I had at the memory unit a week ago I have felt the best I have since March.


I'm so happy you're improving! It's giving me hope.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I can say that at 8:05 PM tonight I have no DP symptoms. No mind/body disconnect. It feels so wonderful.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I’ve been feeling way more upbeat lately but I still am fearing death. I know that’s not normal for a 22 year old.


----------

